# Survival > Foraging & Wild Edibles >  Magnolia's as Edibles?

## NotSoOldCrone

Hi all. I have lurked for a long time and finally signed up this week. The Wildcrafting section got me really hooked.
Anyhoo, I can't find a lot of information (reliable info anyway) regarding the Southern Magnolia. I visit Green Deane's site a lot (www.eattheweeds.com) and found nothing relating to the SweetBay Magnolia-Magnolia viginiana (which after a whole day's research came to conclude the only distinguishable factor between that and the Southern Magnolia-Magnolia grandifolia, is that the SweetBay has silver undersided leaves and the Southern has rusty undersides) but did read that the Southern Magnolia's leaves and flowers can be consumed. Specifically he says; _"Besides the Sweetbay the leaves of the Magnolia grandifolia can be used for seasoning and the petals of the blossoms pickled in a vinegar and sugar solution to make a condiment."_
The sister site here, Wildcrafting, says NOT edible, but medicinal. As I am not one to just take somebody's word for something, and from the internet no less, I want to research further- but can't find any further info.
Has anyone else ever heard of the leaves and flowers of the Southern Magnolia as edible?

Thanks for any responses!  :Smile:

----------


## crashdive123

A quick search showed that the leaves are sometimes used in wine making, but most references were medicinal.  I'll look through some books later.  In the meantime, why not forage over to the Introduction section and tell us a bit about yourself.  Thanks.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...splay.php?f=14

----------


## Rick

Wow! I'm pretty impressed. You are really smart for a kid. Who's the lady with you?

----------


## crashdive123

<snort, chuckle>

----------


## NotSoOldCrone

Ha Rick! That would be Mom.  :Smile: 
Actually my wee 'un is 3 now and _is_  already quite the smarty pants. I'll have to load a more updated pic soon. I'll do that Crashdive....AND- I just recognized your username as the ONLY location posts for Florida over at Wildcrafters. (Well maybe not the ONLY- but darned close.)

----------


## Rick

Wait just a darn minute! What's this talk of other forums. After we've given you the best years of our posts you go off to another forum?! Why the nerve of some guys.

----------


## crashdive123

Pssssst - Rick.  http://www.wildcrafting.net/

----------


## crashdive123

> I'll do that Crashdive....AND- I just recognized your username as the ONLY location posts for Florida over at Wildcrafters. (Well maybe not the ONLY- but darned close.)


I was bored one day.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

> Wait just a darn minute! What's this talk of other forums. After we've given you the best years of our posts you go off to another forum?! Why the nerve of some guys.





> Pssssst - Rick.  http://www.wildcrafting.net/


LMAO Rick doesn't even recognize the OTHER part of this site!!! Yeah... it's the "Other" Forum.

You know Rick where we all posted wild edible plants KNOWN locations and info???? LOL

----------


## crashdive123

Another fine test that you've developed Rick.  We gotta stay on our toes around here....always testing our alertness like that.

----------


## Rick

The Minister of Science always at work. No, no. No thanks necessary. It's what I do.

----------

